# New PB Rock bass



## freshwaterexperience

Well I know a lot of ppl around have been hitting the crappie and sunfish hard but the last two days I have been on fire with rock bass in the quarries this one was 10 and 3/4 inches and came as a nice surprise on a calm day with no wind. Sucks I had to go into work !!!!


----------



## walleye28

I love fishing rock bass but never have any luck in Ohio for them


----------



## freshwaterexperience

If you find old lime stone quarries that allow you to fish I think you will find them a lot more!


----------



## walleye28

All the ones around me are all fenced up, I'd have to do some online digging


----------



## heron153

they hang around lake erie marinas and rocky areas and piers, too. I know they are plentiful in some of the harbor areas around C-town.


----------



## laynhardwood

The rockbass will be making a run up the Erie tribs now also so if you can hit a tributary you will catch big smallmouth, rockbass, crappie, channel catfish and the list goes on. This is a great time to take a walk on a local tributary.


----------



## percidaeben

Love rock bass. Fine eating also.


----------



## Rembis50

Fished an old limestone quarry with a buddy yesterday and he caught this fat rock bass on a crappie paddletail on a 1/32oz jighead. Biggest rock bass I've ever seen in person. Love the fight of these fish


----------



## Rembis50

Didn't get a length measurement, but its girth was incredible


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Nice!!!!


----------



## Doboy

walleye28 said:


> I love fishing rock bass *but never have any luck in Ohio for them*



NEVER??? Your making me feel sad. 
You don't fish Erie? How far from Cleveland, Presque, are you?
Anyway, you guys NEED to hit the Big Lake's 'Rock'-ies,,,, Next month,,,,, like maybe, IF it ever warms up!
'Search' Erie rockbass.
I re-posted some old pics, I think on the Erie forum,,,, 10" +ers.


----------



## kingbaiter13

Rembis50 said:


> Fished an old limestone quarry with a buddy yesterday and he caught this fat rock bass on a crappie paddletail on a 1/32oz jighead. Biggest rock bass I've ever seen in person. Love the fight of these fish


 That thing is pretty small for a Lake Erie rock bass.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

That may be so king baiter but for a limestone quarry it's not a bad fish  unless he found that limestone quarry in Lake Erie then we may have some more questions for him!!!! And possibly you too


----------



## Girthline

Who has been able to locate and produce numbers of rock bass throughout the fall ?


----------



## redthirty

Girthline new London res. is full of rock bass . Small jig and float around the rocks.


----------



## Scum_Frog

we were catching them non stop two weeks ago on erie......miles off of shore....it was fun. All of them good size!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Girthline idk how your not finding them I run into them every time I'm bass fishing ? Maybe you should get your pole in the water in the fall and find out for yourself ? Or something along those lines I think I've seen you tell people before when they ask you questions?


----------



## ducman491

Had fun last year catching them on a drop shot out near the breakwall in Fairport last year. The State record is only like a pound and a half or something.


----------



## brianfoughty

I caught a nice rock bass a few years ago fishing burr oak


----------



## devildave

Caught this one last year on a Gitzit tube fishing for bass.... Lorain dock on Erie


----------



## DHower08

Go to erie. Hawg rockbass


----------



## ignantmike

DHower08 said:


> Go to erie. Hawg rockbass


show "nough".....wildwood park....off the "short wall"....not the one that goes straight out on the westside.....but, next to the launch that has the "round thing" attached to it?....not sure what it is....walk out to the end....fish shiners....


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Haha you guys are not gonna believe what I pulled out of a reservoir over this way


----------

